# V-Brake-Boosting/Tuning



## Tholeytrials (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
habe an meinen neuen leichten 26" trialbike 154 gramm-v-brakes mit normalen koolstop-belägen.
nun wünsche ich mir allerdings ein quäntchen mehr bremsleistung am hinterrad.
wie viel prozent in etwa bringt denn ein brake-booster mehr an power?
und wie stellt man die beläge zum trialen am besten ein (angewinkelt,parallel;sitz auf der felgenflanke)?

weche v-brakes und v.a. wie modifiziert fahrt ihr eigentlich?

thx           Sam


----------



## Levelboss (21. Juni 2008)

Brake Booster bringt 12,6 - 14,1 % mehr Verzögerung.
Beläge, und zwar keine Kool Stop, werden parallel zur Felge eingestellt.
Das allerwichtigste ist ein fast reibunglos flutschender Bremszug. Wenn die Bedingung nicht erfüllt ist, wird die Bremse niemals gut sein.
Angeflexte Felge ist eine weitere Grundvoraussetzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (21. Juni 2008)

@ felix: wäre hier nicht mal die zeit reifgewesen für das V-brake manifest?


----------



## LBC (22. Juni 2008)

Was hält ihr von der Shimano XTR am hinterrad? Bekomm nächste woche eine. Sind die Heatsink V-beläge beim Jan im Shop ok bei aufgerauter Felge?


----------



## Tholeytrials (23. Juni 2008)

1.  meine tektro quartz carbon sind leichter + billiger als XTR
2.  parallelogramm-prinzip taugt im trial nichts, da die bremse dann viel zu  schnell ausschlägt
3.  XTR ist( wie avid ultimate auch) einfach unverhältnismäßig teuer

v-brakes generell am HR nur mit booster fahren, sonst wird der druckpunkt zu schwammig aufgrund der langen leitungen/züge; am VR ist der v-brake-einsatz nahezu unproblematisch.(ich spreche jetzt aus eigener erfahrung mit shim XT am cc-mtb und tektro am 26"-trial)


----------



## Eisbein (23. Juni 2008)

Also 1. mal bei guten zügen hast du kein merkliches dehnungs/stauchungs verhalten. Die stärke der beläge, härte der beläge spielt eine viel größere rolle.

2. vegleich eine XTR niemals mit einer Ultimate.
3. Avid ultimates sind def ihr geld wert. schon mal welche in der handgehalten oder verbaut? Ein meisterwerk an präzision, 100% spielfrei bei seher leicht laufenden industrielagern. Und steif sind die dinger ohne ende.

Nun zu dir LBC, Xtr grundsätzlich nicht benutzen, weil paralelogramm.  Die heatsinks vom jan sind sehr hart und eignen sich gut für angeraute felgen.
Falls es mit dem geld enger ist für bremsarme, nimm die neuen XTs oder LX, die funtionierten bei mir von den konventionellen am besten, und sind nach 2jahren spielärmer als die Avid SD7 nach nem halben jahr.


----------



## locdog (24. Juni 2008)

die ultimates mogen vielleicht gut sein aber die bremsgriffe sind der letzte scheis, die haben so ein spiel an denn enden, flatern nen guten zentiemeter hin und her


----------



## Eisbein (24. Juni 2008)

war die rede von bremshebeln? wobei die ja auch industriegelagersing. und soweit ich weis auch einstellbar...

SD7 haben gut spiel...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Juni 2008)

locdog schrieb:


> "Arme gut und schÃ¶n etc. pp"....ABER die bremsgriffe sind der letzte scheis...



Nico was los? Ãberliest in letzter Zeit recht viel 



Zum Thema Hebel:
Habe den SD Vollalu-Avidhebel.
Ist der, bei dem auch das Druckpunkt-RÃ¤dchen oben auf dem Hebel aus Alu ist und bei dem der Hebel selbst tauben-blau ist.
Einfach nur top unter all denen, die ich bisher hatte. Mal sehen wie er sich bald am Trialrad macht..


----------



## Eisbein (24. Juni 2008)

martin du hast den sd7!

und schau mal das lese ich jetzt immer noch 





> die ultimates mogen vielleicht gut sein aber die bremsgriffe sind der letzte scheis, die haben so ein spiel an denn enden, flatern nen guten zentiemeter hin und her


----------



## locdog (25. Juni 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> war die rede von bremshebeln? wobei die ja auch industriegelagersing. und soweit ich weis auch einstellbar...
> 
> SD7 haben gut spiel...



die bremsarme, also da wo die bremsklotze dran sind sind schon gelagert ABER die bremsgriffe nicht. sind der letzte scheis fur mich. der Pisanka hat die drauf und das spiel ist einfach nur erbarmlich bei so einem preis.
da ist mein RB mag hope kombi sogar billiger gewesen als seine ultimates und hat hochstens nen milimeter spiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

